# Is nds-card.com trustworthy?



## ficion (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi. I just tried to buy a DSTwo Plus card at nds-card.com. I assumed it was trustworthy as this forum recommended it.
However, a few hours after I sent my payment through Visa, my bank called me telling me that they intercepted the purchase because the business I was dealing with wasn't "trustworthy".

I can try buying again using other mediums, but, I want to know, is it trustworthy? Have any of you had any bad experience dealing with them?
Thanks!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 7, 2017)

It's trustworthy. Your bank is just saying that because it's a chinese company. So many people here can vouch for that website.


----------

